# Blank of the Month???



## Tanner (Dec 20, 2008)

Anybody ever start recieving your Blanks of the Month after the first couple of months?  I did get that e-mail form Karl a couple of months ago saying he was going to start sending them.  I e-mailed Karl a month or so ago with no response.  I did pay in advance for a years worth of two of the Blanks of the Month.  I was just wondering if anyone ever did start getting them again.  I see Karl was on the forum in October.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I think he fell off the map again.  I was really looking forward to getting my last one but I have all ready written it off.


----------



## Tanner (Dec 20, 2008)

I figured he had disapeared again.  He did make some nice stuff.  I was just hoping he was up and running again.  It has gotten to be more principle for me than the money.  I hope the best for Karl.  However, you know the old saying, "As you sow, so shall you reap."


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 20, 2008)

Considering he touted the religious nature of his business name, I would have hoped that he would run his business in a way that's a bit more respectful of his clientele.

I have nothing against Karl personally - he seemed to be a very interesting and nice person - but I feel very bad for those of you that paid in advance for a product that you're not receiving.  Life does get in the way sometimes, but when money changes hands, an obligation is made to deliver...

If it had been someone like Steebar who had defaulted, there would be fourty pages of flame posts and credit card companies getting an earful...I guess knowing a face to go with the name makes the matter very different...

Regardless, it's none of my affair as I've not been affected in any way - but I do feel terrible for those of you who gave a lot of money for a product you never received...

Andrew


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 20, 2008)

PM Karl regarding this. I faintly remember him posting that he would in contact with all of those involved and may be you did not receive your email. I do believe that he will try to make good on his mis-adventure.


----------



## Tanner (Dec 20, 2008)

I PMed Curtis on this and I think it's better we just forget about it.  There are many excellent vendors here that deserve our attention and business.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2008)

I know all to well that bad things can and do happen. I have also learned one thing. Pass on the news. at least stand up be honest and in touch. I have received more than my share of the generosity, patience and forgiveness of this group. Standing up and acting like it matters means a lot to all of you, I know I've had to do it a few times.


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope all is well with Karl, I for one still expect to see the remainder of the blanks owed and have faith that they will be delivered, maybe he'll drop by and let us know where he's at with his blanks:wink:


----------



## Rarest wood (Dec 20, 2008)

seems like every month you draw a blank!

sorry but someone had to say it:biggrin:

PM me if you pay the shipping I will send you some blanks youlle be pleased with tanner that is not the rest of you!


----------



## rlharding (Dec 22, 2008)

Karl intends to honour his obligations. He has had one thing after another whack him this year. He is actively working on the orders. I, too, had ordered a year's supply....and I am not worried. I have more than enough to keep me going.


----------



## wolftat (Dec 22, 2008)

I have spoken with Karl and he is not happy with the way things have gone with this but he is working to make it right. His luck has been in the crapper for a while now so it is due to turn soon. When he was up, everyone wanted to be his buddy, but when he is down it seems it is easier to lynch him than to stand by a friend in need. I don't agree with what happened and would be the first to say it is wrong, but he will correct the problem. Remember, in todays economy anyone of us could easily be next.
 It is nice to see you back Ruth.


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 22, 2008)

It will be good to see Karl back in full swing again . I'm anxious to see more of those great creations , and BS with him again . 

It IS nice t see Ruths name back here ! High Ruth !


----------



## Skye (Dec 22, 2008)

I wasn't aware of this situation but just learning of it now, I'd say this thread is far from a lynching.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 22, 2008)

Why don't we tell Karl that we miss him and his witty posts, and wish him better luck next year and a Merry Christmas and a Happier New Year? Thank you.  JMHO.


----------



## Dario (Dec 22, 2008)

Woodlvr said:


> Why don't we tell Karl that we miss him and his witty posts, and wish him better luck next year and a Merry Christmas and a Happier New Year? Thank you.  JMHO.



I agree!!!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 22, 2008)

I saw a post a while back from Karl, and is was all about how he has dropped the ball on this and will make it right. It also seemed to me that he does not have access to a computer. I don't think anyone is lynching him at all and it does look like he is staying in touch as well as he can. And the truth is not all things can be made better. I've never gotten the impression that Karl takes this whole matter lightly though.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 22, 2008)

This is the email he sent out on 11/6/08.  He said we should be getting our blanks soon.

*"Hi you guys. I've finally got good news, I'll be shipping out June very  
soon, and then playing catch up thereafter. I've been working hard on  
the website and look forward to being able to sell some pens and stuff  
soon there. Jay (IAP - JayDevin) ran LIVE through my site's shopping  
cart the other night for me, and it all worked perfectly. That was the  
last 'iffy' thing I was worried about building the site. The rest is  
just graphics and fixing typos. It'll be nice to have an outlet for some  
of my actual turnings to make enough money to get all the way out of the  
weeds. It's been a long run, but definitely a learning experience if  
nothing else. :-[

I'm going to wriggle and squeeze a bucket of resin  out of my paycheck 
somehow tonight and get things ready to go this weekend.  The resin won't 
be here until Tuesday or Wednesday if I get the order in  tonight, but 
when it gets here I'll be set up to mix, pour and  pressurize.

I'm printing labels as I write this and sticking them on the  bubble 
mailers. Thank God they don't make those 'lick' stamps anymore. You  guys 
are going to think I'm nuts when you see the postage. After cleaning  out 
the clutter boxes around the house, I learned that my wife had a habit  
of buying a book of stamps, using half of them, and then losing the  
other half. There's going to be some weird 'cents' on this shipment. At  
least I'll get some math practice in.

Look for June in the mail soon.  I know it's dreadfully late, and I 
apologize again. Many of you have been  patient and supportive beyond 
belief, and you have my greatest appreciation.  I'm confident I'll be 
able to knuckle down and get all of this back on track  soon.

Karl
Bezalel Woodcrafting"*


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 22, 2008)

wolftat said:


> I have spoken with Karl and he is not happy with the way things have gone with this but he is working to make it right. His luck has been in the crapper for a while now so it is due to turn soon. When he was up, everyone wanted to be his buddy, but when he is down it seems it is easier to lynch him than to stand by a friend in need. I don't agree with what happened and would be the first to say it is wrong, but he will correct the problem. Remember, in todays economy anyone of us could easily be next.
> It is nice to see you back Ruth.


That's not fair.  Most of us have been very, very patient with this issue.  I think given that we missed out on being able to sell pens made from these premium blanks this season and haven't been grousing daily should say alot.  

Also, regarding your comment about the economy.  It is bad for all of us.  The difference is that we paid Karl for these blanks.  He had the money to create them.  I can't help if that money was spent on something else.  All I know is that money was spent last spring and we have little to show for it. 





rjwolfe3 said:


> This is the email he sent out on 11/6/08.  He said we should be getting our blanks soon.
> 
> *"Hi you guys. I've finally got good news, I'll be shipping out June very
> soon, and then playing catch up thereafter. I've been working hard on
> ...


I emailed him on December 10th for an update, but got no reply.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys, as you know, it is our policy at IAP that all transactions are between members and they we do not get involved in these types of matters.  That said, I did contact Karl a month or more ago when he posted an ad in the classifieds.  I asked him not use the classifieds here until his obligations with our members was taken care of.  I ended up talking with him on the phone for quite some time and beleive me, he is going through a tough time this year.  

By his choice, he has decided not to post here at IAP until he has everything caught up with everyone.  I doubt you will hear from him on this thread.  He has not been banned, only asked to not post more ads for the time being.

I have been contacted by a couple of members asking me to close this thread but have choosen to leave it open since it does affect many members here.  Please be polite and DO NOT personally attack Karl or his character.  Karl seems like a good guy in a bad situation but I believe that he will eventually get caught up with everyone.

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------



## devowoodworking (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update Curtis:wink:


----------



## wolftat (Dec 23, 2008)

sbell111 said:


> That's not fair. Most of us have been very, very patient with this issue. I think given that we missed out on being able to sell pens made from these premium blanks this season and haven't been grousing daily should say alot.
> 
> Also, regarding your comment about the economy. It is bad for all of us. The difference is that we paid Karl for these blanks. He had the money to create them. I can't help if that money was spent on something else. All I know is that money was spent last spring and we have little to show for it. I emailed him on December 10th for an update, but got no reply.


 Steve , you are right, it is not fair. I apologize for not seeing it your way. I am just tired of the same old thing that turns into a "hate thread " quickly. I understand that you are out some money and you are upset, but I didn't mean to imply that it was okay in any  way shape or form. I have spoken with Karl and will continue to try and stay in touch with him, but as the holidays get closer, things will get worse for him before it gets better. If those that are due blanks can hold off on pushing him until after the holidays, I feel that you will have a much better chance of getting some satisfaction. The ecomony sucks for all of us, my own sales are down by 50%, but my decision not to do shows is a big part of that too. To sum this up, I did not mean any ill wishes or to make your feelings seem unimportant and I am working on getting Karl going again with the blanks as much as I can get involved. I am on your side, believe it or not.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 29, 2008)

I have not seen the actual reason behind him not following through(this is a major factor to me if i had been in the blank of the month buy).I really do see a problem with taking in money then spending it on my own bills or what ever else for that matter, and not having shipped the product.The economy is terrible for most all of us even more of a reason to satisfy customers so they will continue  to buy your product.I do not know Karl or have any issue with him, I give people the benefit of the doubt and not judge to quickly.I hope everything works out for everyone customers/Karl/IAP  in the end.Good Luck everyone,Victor


----------



## el_d (Dec 29, 2008)

Guess what I got in the mail today, Karls Blank of the month. Its coming for the rest of you(If not in the mail already) just takes some patience. He's doing the best he can and tried to get this stuff out before x-mas. Ran into some trouble with the smelly packages at the post office.......Thanks Karl.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 30, 2008)

I had an online chat with Karl over Christmas and he was happy that he was in the shop, pumping resin and shipping blanks (some have them already, more in the mail)  Plan was to spend the long weekend making blanks and sending packages.  He has a new job with "normal" hours that should allow him to get caught up.  You who are due blanks feel cheated, I can assure you, Karl feels much worse and is working to get caught up.

Yes, I consider myself a freind of Karl's, but not a defender.  He accepts and knows he has tried too much at once and is working to fix it.  Your patience will be rewarded with wonderful blanks and someday you can tell folks., "I was one of his early supporters, when he was just getting started!" and bask in their oooohs and ahhhhhs.  

Full disclosure:  I am not a BOTM subscriber, but Karl has a "special project" working for me that involved better than $300 of Nolan's Burls getting a worthles treatment (and it will be a great treatment as they have been getting it for nearly a year now!

A little more patience and you should be made whole (and satisfied).


----------



## BobBurt (Jan 7, 2009)

Just received my two blanks from Karl, Great looking blanks, as usual.....Thanks Karl


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 7, 2009)

Man, I can't wait to get mine.  You are making me jealous, lol.


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 13, 2009)

Still waiting.  Has anyone else received anything?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope not here.


----------



## BruceK (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess it depends upon which blank of the month deal we are talking about, Karl had two, a resin and a wood/resin cast.  I got my resin BOTM's about a week ago.  The wood BOTM's are still MIA.   What is the saying,  good things will come to those that wait?


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Jan 13, 2009)

Got back from Holidays and had my second of 3 sets of blanks I'd purchased waiting for me. They were Christmas themed (red and green swirled) resin blanks and looked great. Can't wait to get a chance to create with them. Thanks for coming through and sorry to hear you've been having a rough year Karl.


----------

